# Questions on Graf Spee ammo status and the hit rate of T5 Zaunkönig 1 homing torpedo



## Juha (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello
does anyone have info on ammo situation of Pocket Battleship/Panzerschiff Graf Spee at eve of River La Plata action? I have seen somewhere the info but cannot remember where.
Has anyone reliable info on the hit rate of German T5 Zaunkönig 1 homing torpedo, Brits call it Gnat?

TIA
Juha


----------



## delcyros (Nov 5, 2007)

I have no figures for the hit rates of TVa. But given the state and countermeasures introduced soon after, I would consider chances of the original TVa to be somehow remote (less than 20%).

I have put forward the other question to someone, who knows in detail, will have to wait for is reply.

best regards,


----------



## Juha (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks Delcyros
I have seen the info on ammo situation of Graf Spee somewhere some 10 - 20 years ago, but I cannot remember where, probably in some article on the Battle of River La Plata.
IIRC I have not came across info on hit probability of T5 but that would be interesting to know

Juha


----------

